# Outdoor crossties?



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Our barn isn't set up to have crossties indoors, and I want to see about building a set up outside for crossties.

Anyone here have outdoor crossties they can show me pics of?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We don't have cross ties but we did have a welder build us a wash rack outside that works pretty well. Its worked great for giving baths and those times when you need to have the horse stand in one spot like vet visits. I'll have to take a photo of it and post it later today. 
I've often thought of putting up some cross ties just for a training thing but never did it. I imagine a couple of sturdy wooden corner posts with some lag bolt rings screwed in would work. You would want to cement the wood posts down in the ground so they would be good and sturdy.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Please do! I also want a nice wash rack!


----------



## chevaliernr (May 24, 2009)

I have a few pictures of the crossties at my barn. We have two rows, hooks on each pole, etc. The two sides are separated by boards.

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa17/chevalier_nr/DSCN1929.jpg
http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa17/chevalier_nr/DSCN1026.jpg

Other crossties that would be easier for you to construct:
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll94/Kaosmania12/horse portraits/Feb060.jpg


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a photo of the wash rack. Notice the small bars at the back and front for placing pipe or a wood beam behind the butt. We haven't had to secure anyone that much yet but I'm glad we added it. There is a Blocker tie at the front for securing the kids. A frost free water hydrant is about 8 feet away. 
I'll also add a photo of our hitching rails. You might consider them instead of cross ties. We put those in this spring, just wood line posts buried in the ground and another post lag screwed onto the top. We spend lots of time out there with the horses. Our house is back aways so we end up keeping lots of crap out there :lol:


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks!! We have a hitching post, which is what we use now. I like your cross ties/wash rack set up!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

we also have a wash rack with cross ties but we dont have any in the barn.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't have cross ties right now either, but they are really easy to set up, if you need to. I have put two good sturdy posts in the ground, a good 12 ft apart, and had good success with that kind of a set up. I put tie rings on the posts, too, to eliminate having to 'tie' leads to the posts; that way you just get some regular crossties and hook them up when you need them.


----------

